# i think it's very funny



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Some folks here are upset that supposedly 626,000 full time ( no record on the number of part timers, or auxiliaries or peace officers) commit 600 homicides (justified and unjustified) a year, but are silent that the 661,000 doctors account for 195,000 folks dead from medical errors. 

Kind of makes one wonder where their priorities lie.

Or where is the outrage at the 10,000 or so folks killed by drunk drivers


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is what I always ask people... lets say you had a magic wand and you could do JUST one thing and your choices were...

you could wave the wand and no more blacks would be killed by police
or
you could wave the wand and no more blacks would be killed by other blacks


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We don't have to deal with a doctor! We don't have a choice with the police and the legal system lets the drunks go with a slap on the wrist. And the 600 homicides is only the number that is classified as homicide or blamed on others. We don't know what the real number is, could be much higher.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think it's the perception that some humans (who happen to be policemen) do bad things that really gets people worked up. I think it's the perception that it is *common* for other policemen to forsake their duty to the legal process in order to protect those among them who have done bad things.

When people are mad at a doctor they think has done a bad thing, they have legal recourse -- and many people take that legal recourse. When people are mad at a policeman they think has done a bad thing, and they perceive that they have no legal recourse because the enforcers are protecting their own, they feel helpless and wronged -- and that just makes them more mad, with no 'acceptable' outlet.

Drunks protecting other drunks isn't really a thing; people Do get mad at them but again; there's legal recourse as an outlet in those cases.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sarge, my research says the number of people who die in hospitals is about 
440,000 plus "tens of thousands" who die outside the hospital due to incorrect diagnoses.
Medical Mistakes are 3rd Leading Cause of Death in U.S. - Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont

ekim, I'm glad to hear that you have never needed a doctor for anything serious. 
Unfortunately the odds are it won't stay that way. As a paramedic of many years, I've 
seen or personally know of a few mistakes doctors or nurses, or paramedics have made. 
As a patient, I had an incident where I was in the hospital for a week. About 2:00 AM, I 
wake to a nurse hooking up a smaller piggyback IV bag to my IV line. She was mumbling 
and cursing under her breath but loud enough to wake me, fortunately. I said, "Oh, 
something new." Only then id she stop, check my ID bracelet, then remove the new IV 
bag and walk away without saying a word. Would I have died from it, I'll never know. 
A surgeon at my wife's hospital while doing a vasectomy cuts the patient's femoral 
artery and he bleeds to death. How in God's name does a surgeon mistake a pulsating
artery about 3/4 inch in diameter for a tiny little thing like the vas deferens.

Not sure about your area, but DUIs don't get much of a break around me but I know 
good lawyers get too many drunks back on the road and I've picked up the results. 
Yes too many people die for reasons that should never happen. Considering that cops 
frequently have to operate in low light (night time) during high stress, I can understand 
how mistakes happen. As a paramedic, I've been in similar situations and see mistakes 
happen and we (paramedics) aren't too worried about the patient pulling a gun on us and 
killing us. 
So respectfully, I must disagree with your way of looking at things. Like the saying goes,
walk a mile in their shoes first.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well have you seen the work load most doctors have? It's like ridiculous, a lot are way over stresses and depressed and many have committed suicide because of it, Police I can not speak for them but any time you have to work and deal with the arm pits of society I am sure after so many years you would become biased too. Drunk drivers no freaking excuse -get caught loose you license plus go to jail period the problem is the justice system I have seen people with multiple DUI's and they still drive I have even seen people with the breathalyzer thingamajingy that is used to unlock the steering wheel -it's like retarted. thry should be charged with attempted murder/ manslaughter for even starting the car. my opinion just ranting sorry.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's all about your agenda. To move their agenda forward they make it seem worse than it is. Kinda like the gun control folks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What the hell does this have to do with a prepper board?

This antagonizing has to stop at some point.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why it's called practicing medic. They keep practicing on others and hopefully they get it right when you walk in.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> What the hell does this have to do with a prepper board?
> 
> This antagonizing has to stop at some point.


I totally agree, if you want to have a "police board" PLEASE go have one. There are several out there both for and against the cops, so why not do us all a favor and go preach to the them and let's talk about prepping here.

I'm saying this to EVERYBODY grinding an axe on police, pro or anti.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We should probably get back to focusing on the muslimes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What the Muslims need is to be driven to the hospital by a drunk cab driver in Detroit being persued by lots of police cars. That is all. Thank you.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> What the hell does this have to do with a prepper board?
> 
> This antagonizing has to stop at some point.


Agree 100 percent. Some on here cry, bitch, and moan about something they have never had to experience. They will jump all over anything negative the news has to say, run their mouth before checking the facts. Simply clueless.
Not talking about you Sarge ,the ones I speak of know who they are.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Sarge, my research says the number of people who die in hospitals is about
> 440,000 plus "tens of thousands" who die outside the hospital due to incorrect diagnoses.
> Medical Mistakes are 3rd Leading Cause of Death in U.S. - Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont
> 
> ...


Great response to what I said. Yes, I have had some serious medical issues and yes I went to a doctor. Some I didn't like their bed side manor, some the the way they took no action themselves just referred me to another DR and some that didn't care what I said as they were smarter and knew what was going on with my body more than I did. Guess what, I changed DRs or got a second opinion. Now next time you get stopped by a cop for anything, try changing cops or getting a second opinion then call me when hell freezes over. If the cop pulls you over you are guilty in they're mind, period or they are looking for something to get you on, or wouldn't have stopped you to begin with. Weather they are right or wrong doesn't matter, your only recourse is to pay the fine or pay to fight it in court as you ARE guilty til you prove you not and the cops know it won't really matter to them unless you can prove intent to commit a false arrest, good luck with that.

As far as being a paramedic is a whole different ball game, I was a first responder for 8-1/2 years with the fire dept so I've been there, your preaching to the choir on that one. But I did run into guns and drugs on several runs, so I've been there on that one too. I think you jumped before you knew where you were going on this one, but what ever have a good one.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We should probably get back to focusing on the muslimes.


I almost spit out my soda....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't the murder rate of Chicago exceed Iraq.....while we were at war?



SARGE7402 said:


> Some folks here are upset that supposedly 626,000 full time ( no record on the number of part timers, or auxiliaries or peace officers) commit 600 homicides (justified and unjustified) a year, but are silent that the 661,000 doctors account for 195,000 folks dead from medical errors.
> 
> Kind of makes one wonder where their priorities lie.
> 
> Or where is the outrage at the 10,000 or so folks killed by drunk drivers


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Didn't the murder rate of Chicago exceed Iraq.....while we were at war?


And allegedly the number of dead in the Mexican drug war exceeds numbers of U.S. dead in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And according to our resident cop hater, the number of murders by cops far exceeds the number of people on Earth.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm must be like the deceased voters.... What was this thread about again?
Oh yeah!! Muslim fundamentalists??


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We should probably get back to focusing on the muslimes.


Mmmmmmm Bashing Muslimmmmmms.:beat1:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed that some seem to have an axe to grind. But, dealing with the police IS or should be part of your preps. We're going to have to deal with them, good or bad.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

As a matter of course, we should all be aware of what is happening around us as it effects how we prepare and what we prepare for. The police will be just one of many factors we will have to consider when making decisions on how best to proceed when and if SHTF. Ax grinding and biased decision making is not in our best interest for long term survival.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I make it a point to know my county sheriff and a couple of the deputies. I call them by name and shake their hand. Am I two faced? Yeah, to a point. Networking, networking, networking.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> What the hell does this have to do with a prepper board?
> 
> This antagonizing has to stop at some point.





Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I totally agree, if you want to have a "police board" PLEASE go have one. There are several out there both for and against the cops, so why not do us all a favor and go preach to the them and let's talk about prepping here.
> 
> I'm saying this to EVERYBODY grinding an axe on police, pro or anti.


The problem is that dealing with law enforcement is a really hot topic nowadays. With recent events in Ferguson and Baltimore they really merit discussion on a prepper board because S really hit the F out there. Haven't you noticed that almost all the cop threads go on and on for pages? Because we have Diver and a few other cop haters, plus a few LEOs and pro LEOs it makes for good and highly entertaining debate. I'm all for more prepping, survival and especially homesteading discussion as well. So go start some threads on the topics you want to discuss. No need to get upset about the police threads. Nobody is forcing you to read them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> The problem is that dealing with law enforcement is a really hot topic nowadays. With recent events in Ferguson and Baltimore they really merit discussion on a prepper board because S really hit the F out there. Haven't you noticed that almost all the cop threads go on and on for pages? Because we have Diver and a few other cop haters, plus a few LEOs and pro LEOs it makes for good and highly entertaining debate. I'm all for more prepping, survival and especially homesteading discussion as well. So go start some threads on the topics you want to discuss. No need to get upset about the police threads. Nobody is forcing you to read them.


My comment had nothing to do with the topic chosen.
It was specifically calling out the antagonistic nature of the thread.
It serves no purpose.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> My comment had nothing to do with the topic chosen.
> It was specifically calling out the antagonistic nature of the thread.
> It serves no purpose.


Gotcha. Guess I read it wrong... I think he has a point though. Seems like many folks just love to bash the cops nowadays when there are so many other bad things to focus on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Gotcha. Guess I read it wrong... I think he has a point though. Seems like many folks just love to bash the cops nowadays when there are so many other bad things to focus on.


I understand that point, but it could have been made in a more appropriate manner, and certainly didn't belong in the "News & Links" section.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy is proving to have better walking around sense than most people I know.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! common sense is not as common as it once was.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Couple bike gangs kill 9 of each other and wound 18 others not one out side their gangs killed or hurt and it big news oh the horror . Well Black gang bangers kill that many evey weekend that are not in the gangs. But that is no big deal.


----------

